# Looking for mid-level ILF limbs



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

T - 

In the $100 range, probably not. 

I really like the looks of the Integra limbs, but lets be real, you can get the same performance from WW/WNS/SF etc for half the price. 
Not saying Hoyt doesn't make a nice smooth limb, just saying you'll be paying more than you have too. 

When you get into the $400+ range for limbs, the differences may be subtle and YOU have to know what feel you're looking for. 

And BTW - don't forget the used market. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Viper,

Thank you



Viper1 said:


> T -
> 
> In the $100 range, probably not.


Sorry I meant $100 cheaper or more expensive than the Integra, so in the $250 - $450 range.


And I agree with you, I like the look of the Integra as well 

If I understand corectly, you can get the same level of performance / durability / quality for a lot less.
Do you mind pointing a model to me that does not use a foam core? I could not find any really cheaper than the Integra :/

Or I switch to Uukha : https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0068305.23.23750918289261257250/U18SAI


Good point on the used market. I will have a look.


Cheers,

T.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

T - 

Ah, no. Because I have my preferences, and they may not turn out to be yours. 

OK, twist my arm ..
I like a fast, stiff feeling limb, so WW/WNS has been my go to for years.
I also wouldn't be too afraid of foam core limbs.
Shoot A LOT, like 5-6 days a week 400+ arrow per day, most Carbon foam limbs may destabilize in 5 - 7 years, but unless you're holding pretty tight groups, like 290s at 20 yards or consistently red at 70M, you may never notice. 

So the real question has to be how much do you shoot and how well?

Right now, I still favor the WW Winex limbs, in the mid $400 range and there are WNS FLAX for $429 at LAS. 
Now, if sound is important to you, yes, these can be on the noisy end of the spectrum. 

Again, on the used market, you can cut the prices in half.
The last four sets of limbs I bought were used. 
And this is where I'm happy to piss people off: I'm not stupid enough to spend $700-$800+ on a pair of limbs, just not going to happen, unless they can shoot by themselves and make me coffee between ends. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm guilty of probably spending too much $$. Purchased the Hoyt Interga limbs 30# medium (for a 25 inch Hoyt Horizon riser). Compared to the old Axiom + limbs I had, they are MUCH smoother on the draw, and although the weight on my fingers is the same (at my just under 28 inch draw), it feels as if I am holding less weight. Odd, but that is how it feels. Less noise too, same 8.5 inch brace height. The old Axiom + were rated at 28 pounds and the tiller bolts are all the way in. Nice graphics on the Interga limbs - if that is important to you. Also of interest, the Axiom required a horizontal alignment at the limb fitting to get the string centered. The Integra limbs were perfect out of the box. In reality, I'll never shoot well enough to appreciate a $800 limb set (or even want to spend that much), but I certainly noticed the difference between the lower priced Axiom +and the Hoyt (which they say is mid priced). YMMV


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Interesting. You find SF Velocity Pro just fine? Compared with any SF products they were top of the line. I have a pair of #42 and they are comparable with my defunct now ExBF - 1fps difference while shooting 9.5gpp arrow is nothing in my book. Pound per gpp equal ratio they are a bit better than my SF Ultimate Pro - 2fps difference.
When all is done and said, I don't believe you will see a difference from what you have now. Unless you get glass-wood limbs in mid price range (BlackFlash, TT2.0 etc) and these will feel maybe smoother but slower.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I would really like to shoot $1000 limbs just to see if there was anything I could feel as difference from what I shoot-- unless I win Powerball that won't happen. That said when I moved to Winex limbs I definitely noticed a difference from my foam core SF limbs. I dropped 2# in draw wt and gained 2 inches in AMO and as far as I can tell the arrows fly as fast as the heavier draw wt. But the draw is smoother (maybe the AMO increase), the holding wt is easier and noise even less. So tho I did drop in draw wt I don't think I lost anything sig in arrow speed and really like the limbs, In my experience I think there is something to be gained from better limbs but how much and to what level that is the question. My shoulder problem has become a lot less and my shooting better--why???? for now I will give credit in part to the limbs.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I also like the WNS limbs....the WNS Delta C3 for $160 or Elite Alpha carbon foam $175....are pretty hard to beat even at twice the price. [Alt Services]

I have the older version of these and it still surprises me how good they are compared to my $600+ limbs.

______


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Brian - 

Actually, most Korean/Chinese limbs are rated with the limb bolts full OUT and the Hoyts used to be rated at mid throw, but hard to tell what they are doing this week. Also remember that limbs can be mislabeled. I have relatively high end limbs that are rated #2 apart and scale exactly the same - go figure. 

Limb adjustment (lateral riser screws) is really there to correct for riser twist, not limb twist, even though some people do that. 

Guys - 

I think the one thing that is apparent is that different people will have different takes on the same product. That's the personal preference thing I talked about. And yes, a $700 limb will feel/shoot better than a $70 limb, but will it make any difference in your shooting? 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Viper, the post is about limbs in comparable price with a $100 leeway. Based on what he already has - SF Velocity Pro - compared to the limbs bracket he is looking at he will see nothing but his empty wallet for the same (in best case scenario) or lower performance. I gave him my opinion based on performance - something objective. Since it is his wallet, he can buy whatever he wants and maybe even with less performance he might like the feel - I don't discount this. And I agree with your take about the difference between limbs - but this is visible when you shoot 50m and out. At 20m and in non-competitive archery it is more ownership pride than noticeable performance most of the time.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

D - 

Yup. Couple of things:

Most $700+ limbs are obtainable used in the $300-400 range and even at 70M, the functional advantage to high end limbs is on average 5 fps, with a max spread of maybe 10 and that's the only objective difference. Differences in "feel" are the same at 20 yards as at longer distances, and while a factor, there's no right or wrong. 

On the functional side, high end limbs will have greater torsional stability (resistance to torque), but you have to be shooting at a very high level for that to make a difference. I agree that pride of ownership is certainly a factor, as long as the guy knows that's why he's spending more than he has to, it's cool. Let's face it, that's how marketing works. Yes, you too can shoot the same limbs that "Brady" shoots, or buy an official Fred Bear fedora, even if they won't do you a bit of good. 

What gets me is the guy who has to buy the most expensive limbs or riser looking for the magic bullet that will transform him from a duffer into the next world's best archer. Yeah, they are out there.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Longbowwally (Apr 25, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the trad tech 2.0 limbs....


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys,



oldmand said:


> Uukha EX1 Evo2 from AlternativesArchery. #350 including shipping. Rave reviews. I'll let you know if the reviews are warranted when mine arrive in about a month. But from what I've researched, I can't go wrong.


Let us know what you think of them, I am interested to know.
I like Uukha for the highly rational reason that this is a French brand  



Viper1 said:


> T -
> OK, twist my arm ..


Hahahahaha
Thank you : )


I am not a star shooter by any mean. My best score so far is 228 at 20 yards on a 40cm but this is going up every week at the moment (yay  ).
So basically at this level I should not really notice an old limb that is past its prime. Gotcha.

and also you are not concerned by foam core... interesting. 
I have the impression that the foam was degrading over time.

The Winex looks interesting, although I tend to like quiet bows.
Also, now I found some inexpensive options like that one: 
https://www.canadaarcheryonline.com/products/winners-limbs-premium-alpha-carbon-wood

If I understand you right, I should not really feel any difference.

So now I am wondering what to do 





Longbowwally said:


> You can't go wrong with the trad tech 2.0 limbs....



TY Wally, I will totally check them out for sure.


T


PS:


Viper1 said:


> unless they can shoot by themselves and make me coffee between ends.


I would not pay anything for limbs that can shoot themselves... wherre is the fun in that !??! Coffee between ends on the other hand.... totally worth it


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

given i have very limited experience with this but i cant find anything wrong with my Satori traditional limbs that i bought with my satori riser. in the $350 range. shooting a 10.5 GPP arrow 185 FPS. feel nice drawing. i am looking to get a higher poundage set in the next year and i am going to to go straight to these limbs again in the higher poundage. mine right now are 40# mediums on a 17" riser so at my draw length they are around 46#


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

T - 

"Carbon foam" alone isn't the issue, the design has to match the material. Use the same curvature on a carbon or glass surface/wood core limb as on a foam core limb and you might have a dog on your hands, or maybe not. In MY experience GOOD carbon surface/wood core limbs can be the fastest out there, but they are also the harshest to shoot. But that's MY experience, and again goes to personal preference. 



> If I understand you right, I should not really feel any difference.


Ah, no again. Yes, you might well "feel" a difference, but unless you clearly know what YOU want it to feel like, it's hard to nail down a choice. The more you shoot the more you can say, I really like the feel of ABC and XYZ, not so much. 

Viepr1 out.


----------



## Phil Magistro (Apr 19, 2004)

I have Uukha, Winex and SF Ultimate Pro limbs on three DAS risers (two 17" and one 21"). All three are about the same level of noise to my ears. I have BlackMax 2.0 wood/glass limbs that are quieter but feel stiffer to the draw and (to my eyes) slower. But at 20 yards that is not a deal breaker.

I completely agree with Viper that you need to shoot a lot to have the ability to compare characteristics. In my experience TradTech limbs feel about the same during the draw as a custom or production bow of the same weight. But draw a set of Winex and you'll immediately see a difference in smoothness.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

"Feel"was the wrong word, my bad. 

I meant "my shooting" / "my score" won't necessary be different with the $150 WNS or a $350 Uukha EX1 Evo 2 or $500 Winex.

Like you said, I do not shoot enough or from long enough to prefer a "feel" or another. However, I do notice and appreciate very smooth draw and low noise.

T


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll update what I previously posted about the Hoyt Interga. Recently, my shooting has improved. Was it the new limbs????? I think the improvement came from mostly getting over a case of "target panic" and working on form. Are the limbs smoother than my old limbs? Absolutely! Did they help me gain confidence? I would say yes, but how much I cannot say. Fortunately, I was not budget shopping, and the Integra seemed like a good choice, for me.


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Bottom line Brian, it's always a good idea to get the best gear you can afford : )

Cheers,

T


----------



## Duskmoon (Aug 10, 2017)

In the cheaper range SF produces reliable limbs, I've heard some good things about Kaya limbs but never tried them.
If your looking for durability then get Uuhka limbs, nothing will beat an Uuhka for durability, these guys have the best prices for them https://www.alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/0086439.3.12294607803516619832


----------

